# Ronde live discussion: Potential spoilers!



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I've got my coffee, (currently) Dutch streaming.

Got a break up the road, nothing too threatening. Looks like QS is having an easy day so far with Garmin, Green Edge and Netapp doing the pulling so far.


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

It's 7am eastern time sunday morning. What better way to spend it, than in front of the computer, watching the Ronde?
Vanmarcke punctured. Should be no problem with 130 km left.


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

Cancellara down just before the Molenberg. Doesn't look too bad. 121km to go.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

FC having problems with his Doh-Mah-Ne, looks like the rear wheel has poblems.... or maybe the battery isn't fit propperly ?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

QS and RS keeping low key so far.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

They're really strung out now!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

The pursuit is about to be caught.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Salsa_Lover said:


> FC having problems with his_* Doh-Mah-Ne*_, looks like the rear wheel has poblems.... or maybe the battery isn't fit propperly ?



:lol:


Does..............never mind  !


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Breakaway is about 3.5 min up the road from the peloton with 105km to go.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Breakaway down to 3 min ahead of the peloton.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

WTF is up with the cars.....Jesus.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Team cars almost taking out riders!

At least three incidents now.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Some team cars are getting ridiculous in their driving!


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

cda 455 said:


> Team cars almost taking out riders!
> 
> At least three incidents now.



Last one was the commissaire which was rather surprising.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Breakaway less than 2 min ahead of the peloton.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Breakaway down to a minute and a half.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Paterberg for the first time.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sylint said:


> Last one was the commissaire which was rather surprising.


The last incident I saw were team cars driving up on sidewalks and lawns!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

just joining. havent pulled it up online but nbc/versus/oln just started. but it will be 20 min of catchup.

team cars almost taking out riders? are team cars driven by french tv now?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Breakaway just over a minute with 70km to go!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Sky mechanic needs a mechanic.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Team Sky car is down. ouch.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

so, i saw fc fix his rear brake himself. wonder if that vertically comliant bike isnt so solid in the back. but i guess he has won on it before.

sagan switched bikes.

looked like the sky car actually hit someone. seemed front damage to the drivers-side hood.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Sky rear ended Laumbu (sp?) Credit car and took themselves out.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Just showed a replay of a 4 car "pileup" in the caravan. Someone nailed the RS/Nissan car from behind, and I think Sky rear-ended the Lanbowkredit car.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sylint said:


> Team Sky car is down. ouch.



Who do they flag down  ?!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

bmc leads the charge as they hunt down and capture the break. 

actually, they seem to have slowed sown slightly on the twisty road, which would be a bike path in he us.

team cars and motos couldnt take this stretch it appears.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

weltyed said:


> bmc leads the charge as they hunt down and capture the break.
> 
> actually, they seem to have slowed sown slightly on the twisty road, which would be a bike path in he us.
> 
> team cars and motos couldnt take this stretch it appears.



Yeah, the break is back up to 1.5 min.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

at 66k nbc decides not to show the lead group up the koppenberg. instead, rentacenter is more important.

for all intents and puposes it is grouppo compacto.

gilbert is looking good. hope he hasnt been out in the front too long.

boonen a bit back. 

now chavanel pops out but noboday follows.

attacks will start now. boonen better get up front and keep this thing a bunch sprint.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Interesting.

Shimano rep holding up back wheel/tire like a water bottle!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

cda 455 said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Shimano rep holding up back wheel/tire like a water bottle!


Shimano neutral support?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

did they just show JB sitting idle on the side of the road?

btw, you do know they have reps all over the place with wheels in races like this, right?

crash!

no bad rear wheel. and teammates switch.

thats a dangerous place to swap, on a corner like that. i guess it was a wide section.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

some of those leaders are really spinning over the cobbles. looks like the kids i see goin u and down the street totally grannied out.

CRASH!!!!

FABIAN!!!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

weltyed said:


> thats a dangerous place to swap, on a corner like that. i guess it was a wide section.


Well, Levi isn't in the race, so they'll be ok.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Cancellara crashes hard on the feed zone


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

looks like he isholding his collarbone!!!!!!!!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

robdamanii said:


> Shimano neutral support?



Yeah, that's who it was. On the back of his jacket in huge letters S-H-I-M-A-N-O :lol: !


Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i was just gonna mention the dangers of the feedzone, but thought they all go through okay.

so, now the race changes!!!!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Cancellara down. Looks bad.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

FC is out.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

robdamanii said:


> Cancellara down. Looks bad.


Just saw that  !


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

race is over for him, and I guess P-R too


----------



## sadisticnoob (Dec 6, 2009)

ah man that crash was bad


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Sucks. Nobody deserves to crash out in the feedzone.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

with cancellara out, boonen NEEDS to get u front and start marking BMC. a team i had discounted yesterday seems to be taking charge. 

cancellara has someblood. probably a brain bruise, too. it looked like he was unconscious on that last shot.

damn, i cant wait to ride today.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Salsa_Lover said:


> race is over for him, and I guess P-R too


Camera shot showed a bleeding ear too, so hopefully just superficial there...


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

weltyed said:


> i was just gonna mention the dangers of the feedzone, but thought they all go through okay.
> 
> so, now the race changes!!!!



I don't know why... I saw the feed zone... Had a feeling... 

Does anyone else sense an extra nervous race?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

robdamanii said:


> Cancellara down. Looks bad.





Sylint said:


> FC is out.



Could it be Trek-related?


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

robdamanii said:


> Sucks. Nobody deserves to crash out in the feedzone.


I'm disappointed.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

cda 455 said:


> Could it be Trek-related?



it was that damned bearing on the seat tube junction on the Doh-Mah-ne rrr:


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

they look to be taking tim with FC. i think they will bring out a backboard. they are wrried about backbone methinks.

a few false attacks have already started. 

i forgot how much i love the classics. the lead group is just grinding u the hills, keeping over 90second leads


----------



## sadisticnoob (Dec 6, 2009)

looks like a break!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

TerminatorX91 said:


> I don't know why... I saw the feed zone... Had a feeling...
> 
> Does anyone else sense an extra nervous race?


since the route change announcement it has been twitchy. it is an unknown, so people dont know how to race it and where to look.

during the nbc break sporza showed a few riders having chaindrops on the hills.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

weltyed said:


> with cancellara out, boonen NEEDS to get u front and start marking BMC. a team i had discounted yesterday seems to be taking charge.
> 
> cancellara has someblood. probably a brain bruise, too. it looked like he was unconscious on that last shot.
> 
> damn, i cant wait to ride today.



I love the way the Italian commentators says, "Caaancellaaaaaaara!"


Also, you're right about Boonen. The break is 2 min up ahead with 58km to go.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

BMC is a pleasant surprise.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i had counted bmc out yesterday. good to see them taking charge.

and the princess of france makes a TV appearance! in a classics race!


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

weltyed said:


> since the route change announcement it has been twitchy. it is an unknown, so people dont know how to race it and where to look.
> 
> during the nbc break sporza showed a few riders having chaindrops on the hills.


there were tons of crashes last year as well.
and the year before that .
and the year before that.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

ToTo Voeckler in front of the peloton


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I have the race on HD in the swiss television but I prefer the commentary on Rai Sport Due where the image is Low Fi..... what to chose ? Image or Commentary ?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Break is less than a minute with 53km left!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

break down to :51. they were accelerating through that town. one of these attacks will spring away, the trick, as always, is icking the right one.

and salsa you are right. P-R is now a different story. as is the olympics.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thor up front of the peloton setting the pace.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I finally chose Eurosport FR, Image is medium quality but you have Jacky Durand on the commentary box, he won this race on 1992 so he should know what he's talking about


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

boonen looks near the back of the group. 

lots more traffic furniture. this could be bad with twitchy riders.

the lead group has slowed a bit, but the chase just lost time...


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Belgian media speculating that Cancellara has broken hip.

Others speculating it's a collarbone.

I'll stick with Sagan as my pick.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

astana rider bunnyhops to the sidewalks, passes the chase, and srings out. all while sucking down an energy gel.

maybe it was a vodka special.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Boonen with the team car.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

weltyed said:


> boonen looks near the back of the group.
> 
> lots more traffic furniture. this could be bad with twitchy riders.
> 
> the lead group has slowed a bit, but the chase just lost time...


Was dropping back to team car.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

weltyed said:


> astana rider bunnyhops to the sidewalks, passes the chase, and srings out. all while sucking down an energy gel.
> 
> maybe it was a vodka special.



:lol:

FTW!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

BOONEN AT THE BACK.

getting some mechanical work down. mech went to hld the bike and the camera turned away. usually that only haens when someone is getting ulled a bit.

gilbert needs to attack now, gentlemans sport be damned.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

robdamanii said:


> Belgian media speculating that Cancellara has broken hip.
> 
> Others speculating it's a collarbone.
> 
> I'll stick with Sagan as my pick.


Sep as my darkhorse.

Boonen is who I want.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Gilbert on the break !


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Break is about 30 sec up front with 48km to go.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

It seems Gilbert got healthy surprisingly fast.


----------



## J-HY (Mar 5, 2010)

Whose out in the break?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

strung
out

saw a eurcar riser switch wheels.

thiings are getting CRAZY!!!!!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Break is about to be caught!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

altogether now, but for how long...


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Break is caught!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

weltyed said:


> altogether now, but for how long...



Yep; With 45km to go.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

How is Van Summern having "an afternoon tea" before things get started?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Solo break?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Rider hits spectator!

I wonder if the bike had lawyer lips?!! The wheel flew off!


----------



## sadisticnoob (Dec 6, 2009)

did anybody see the wheel fly?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

sporza has paused out on me.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Langaveld (Green Edge) down HARD after hitting a spectator.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

rider down. hot spectator


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

a rider crashes into an spectator, the spectator jumped out and his foot hit the wheel and made the rider go over the bars.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Hmm....case for lawyer tabs?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Langveld hit the ground HARD too...


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

sadisticnoob said:


> did anybody see the wheel fly?



The wheel hit the dudes leg and wheel flew off!


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

Spectators


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

robdamanii said:


> Hmm....case for lawyer tabs?


Wheel flew after Langavelde was planted on the ground, not sure what lawyer tabs would have done beyond make the guy cleaning it up not have to walk as far. *Or I guess prevent a wheel from flying into the peloton..I didn't notice where it went*


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

robdamanii said:


> Hmm....case for lawyer tabs?


A case for carbon cattle plows.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

haussler gets a mention.

39k. something has to get away. boonen 3rd wheel up the hill. ballan is there....


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

The spectator/dude didn't need to move but he hesitated, jumped, and the trailing leg hit the front wheel.

Hard crash.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Sylint said:


> Wheel flew after Langavelde was planted on the ground, not sure what lawyer tabs would have done beyond make the guy cleaning it up not have to walk as far. *Or I guess prevent a wheel from flying into the peloton..I didn't notice where it went*


That's probably what the UCI would say.

That wheel is probably in Germany by now.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

boonen looks relaxed. watched as teammate chavanel goes by. takes a bmc rider with him, and boonen falls in as well. 

HERE 
WE
GO
FOLKS


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

TerminatorX91 said:


> A case for carbon cattle plows.


So much win in this....


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

The race is starting to shape up


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Peloton is strung out a bit.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

TerminatorX91 said:


> A case for carbon cattle plows.


true story.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Attack! Attack!!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

new attack out of the new group! just as nbc goes to break

2-4 riders.
working on getting names


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Three riders up ahead 6 sec.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Looked like Gatto as they went to break.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

These guys will get pulled back.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Crash on a corner!!!!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Crashhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

weltyed said:


> new attack out of the new group! just as nbc goes to break
> 
> 2-4 riders.
> working on getting names


and this is why I switch back to cycling.tv on commercials.


Van Summeran down!


----------



## sadisticnoob (Dec 6, 2009)

Another crash


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

riders careened into the barriers as the rounded a corner into a cobbled climb!!!!!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

They're climbing a wall now!!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Flecha up the road. Gotta keep that in check.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

That's a nice selection....


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

3 QuickStep men on the head group, maybe we will see a 1-2-3 like on Mapei times ?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow!!

Such excitement today!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

boonen and chavanel just escaped that crash.

hectic now and things are gonna get fassssssst.

now, do they race against boonen or every man for himself?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Salsa_Lover said:


> 3 QuickStep men on the head group, maybe we will see a 1-2-3 like on Mapei times ?



Anything goes today!!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Gotta believe they'll let QS take the reins and then tee off on them.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

three omega riders together

chavanel jumps out again


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Wicked Tuna is NOT a good name for a show.

Just sayin'...


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

These guys have finished 143 miles and they still look relatively fresh!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

ok, thats strava commercial good. i have never seen a commercial showing so many punctures.

selct group of 9 (i think) riders


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

Looking very good for Boonen.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

11 riders in the lead group, but who?

27km to go as well.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

Boonen, Vanmarcke, Pozzato, Ballan, Chavanel, Terpstra and Sagan


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

its quick step omega pharma lotto pepsi's race to lose now.

on the contrary, wicked tuna gets your attention. somethin needs to set it apart.

solo and small breaks are splintering off the front now.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

Tosatto, Ballan, Boonen, Chavanel, Terpstra, Flecha, Guarnieri, Paolini, Sagan, Vanmarcke, and Jerome.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Big group of favorites left. Who makes the move?

If it goes to the line, can Sagan beat Boonen?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Eurocar rider out front.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

omega pharma quick step has there three best guys in the select group. strong hand


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

VanMarcke covered that fast.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

terpstra trying to get clear and disrupt the the chase.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

25km to go.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

robdamanii said:


> VanMarcke covered that fast.


You'll notice he was my pick in the Predictions thread.


Also, I've got 5/11 guys in the breakaway on my velogames team.

You have 4.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

When will someone "take off like a scalded cat?"


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

24k to go. 
that group needs to start working or the lead break will stay away.

apparently boonen feels the same way. i think we have seen him defeated like this before.
and fabian....


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

robdamanii said:


> When will someone "take off like a scalded cat?"


On the Muur...............oh.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Sylint said:


> On the Muur...............oh.


Kind of how I feel...


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

RSNT reporting that Cancellara has a broken collarbone.

I'd guess he rung his bell too.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

Last time over the Paterberg at 240KM may set it up.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Riders sucking carbs down; getting ready for a crit!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Christ, peloton back together. It'll come down to the Paterberg. If it's all together, it'll be a bunch sprint for the win.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

f'n Sky.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

that group is gonna get caught by sky!

now the question: did boonen and company work too hard in the break to have gas in the tank for the final charge?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

burghart starts the melange of assaults


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

That "continuous spray wand" from the WeedBegone commercial is unsettlingly phallic...


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow, I didn't think that one was going to come back together.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

5K to the Paterberg


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Going to be attacks galore hopefully.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Sylint said:


> f'n Sky.


This.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sylint said:


> f'n Sky.


:lol:

Yep, peloton just caught the pursuit.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

Kwaremont


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Attack!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

All back together.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Ballan


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Sagan needs to stop working. Boonen is right: too enthusiastic.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

I suspect Ballan will be pulled back by the Paterberg


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

robdamanii said:


> That "continuous spray wand" from the WeedBegone commercial is unsettlingly phallic...


The Girl cried. seriously.but because they were "drying up the flowers"


OMG! THIS RACE!!!!!!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

boonen-ballan-pozzatto


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

Boonen!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Italians having a chat. Boonen looks oblivious.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

Ballan, Boonen, Pozzatto


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Damn ! I need another Leffe !


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

Ooooh... It's getting good


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

The dogs of war arrive!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

ballan, pippo, boonen.

hey need to work together, but will they pull boonen away with them? this has been what has killed his chances before.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Damn ! I need another Leffe !


And a steak?


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

Chavanel is blocking


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

team work


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Sagan looks pretty cooked. Can't believe Pozzatto's got form like this.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

robdamanii said:


> And a steak?


Frites et môules


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

Paterberg


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

This will be big


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Boonen is struggling!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

someone needs to lead out on the climb and leave boonen in the back


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

Boonen is failing

rubber legs


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Sagan is going to die trying to win this.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow!!

They're really mashing up that hill!


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Hahahaha ****ing ronde van vlaandaren!


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

Will these three start watching each other and loose the gap?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

if that climb were 15 meters longer boonen would have been left behind. instead, he is now third wheel and getting a nice train to follow.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

weltyed said:


> if that climb were 15 meters longer boonen would have been left behind. instead, he is now third wheel and getting a nice train to follow.


yep... that ended just in time for Boonen.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

12km to go!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

if sagan gets up frnt....

rs rider ditches out due to mechanical.

boonen lookin pizzed at lack of work.

they are 18 seconds back. if they keep this up it will be a race for second


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

Strange question: Can Pozzato sprint? At all?


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

TerminatorX91 said:


> Strange question: Can Pozzato sprint?


He's got a decent kick.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

robdamanii said:


> Sagan looks pretty cooked. Can't believe Pozzatto's got form like this.


I read an interview with Pozzatto yesterday and he said he wants to reinvent himself this season.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i missed them catch the solo rider.

they have worked a :30 lead, but that can vaporize if they mark each other.

pippo will stop working soon in hope to rest for a 2k jump


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Lead group working well together.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sagan stays away (For now) !


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

Boonen looks well recovered now... Compared to at the top of the Paterberg.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Sagan is done. Great effort, he's going to be absolutely amazing in a few years when he gets better tactically.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

cda 455 said:


> Sagan stays away (For now) !


done.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

40 seconds an 7k to go. Podium set?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Sagan gave up, got caught by the bunch


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

The breakaway looks good.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow, suddenly 51 seconds. That was fast.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

The trio are pulling away


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sagan is caught!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

did phil say pippo was the best sprinter? wha????

:53 second lead, 5k to go.

now coms positioning, this is where they could get caught if they dont watch it.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

It is kind of crazy to see Pozzatto working so hard.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

*My pick*

1. Boonen.
2. Pozzato
3. Ballan


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

It's well know that Phil is dipping into the brown weed.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

boonen has not comletely recovered. unless he is playin possum.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

5km to go!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Whoever comes from 3rd position will likely win this one.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

ballan and pippo were riding next to each other behind boonen. nobody wants to let someone be third wheel at this point.

over a minute lead!!!!!!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Who will attack?!!!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

pippo controlling it?

keep boonen in second wheel and he has two people to watch


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I think it's Boonen's to lose at this point.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

They're goofing around now!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

thought thy were gonna trackstand for a second.

attack enough and boonen will be too rubbery


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Freewheeling!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Attack!!!


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

Pozzato and Boonen look to be the best bets


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

I'll be shocked if Ballan wins this


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

heads on swivles

boonen in second wheel gets out of saddle, when he sits back down is the moment to strike against him. he puts his head down when he hits teh saddle


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

1km to go!!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Tomekke !!!!!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Tommke kicks again and beats Pozzato by a wheel length.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

Boonen
Pozzato
Ballan


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

BOOOOOOOONNNNNNENNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

pippo ALMOST had him


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

that was a great race.

now, to paris roubaix....


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Boonan!!!


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

It's official, Pozzato is stupid.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

weltyed said:


> BOOOOOOOONNNNNNENNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
> 
> pippo ALMOST had him


Nah, he was just on his draft. beaten fair and square.

However the season looks very good for Pippo, the return to home was good for him too after two lost years on Katusha


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

T0mi said:


> It's official, Pozzato is stupid.


I actually have a tad more respect for him now.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

T0mi said:


> It's official, Pozzato is stupid.



:lol: :lol:


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

TerminatorX91 said:


> I actually have a tad more respect for him now.


why because he didn't even try to counter-attack when Boonen was catching Ballan ?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Thomas Voeckler 8th, who would have thought


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

If the Paterberg were 100 meters longer Boonen would have been out of it. That was a close shave.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

T0mi said:


> why because he didn't even try to counter-attack when Boonen was catching Ballan ?


Meh... I've always disliked Pozzato for being a wheel sucker but in that case I didn't see anything egregious about his positioning. They raced fair and square.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Tomekke says he now only needs to rest well and is ready to attempt the triple Gent-Wevelgem/Ronde/Paris-Roubaix


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Boonen now admitting he was feeling poorly and that he couldn't shake Pippo or Ballan.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

robdamanii said:


> Boonen now admitting he was feeling poorly and that he couldn't shake Pippo or Ballan.


Seemed obvious. He nearly cracked big at the top of the Paterberg


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

TerminatorX91 said:


> Seemed obvious. He nearly cracked big at the top of the Paterberg


I really thought he was done on the Paterberg. Probably closed that gap on guts alone.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm concerned...did the Sky car ever get back on the course?!?!?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Um, why would Phil tell Ballan "those are real flowers Allessandro, don't eat them"??


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

robdamanii said:


> I really thought he was done on the Paterberg. Probably closed that gap on guts alone.


Yeah, he looked toast.

Great recovery.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*man*

I wish I could have a bad day like that


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Sylint said:


> I'm concerned...did the Sky car ever get back on the course?!?!?


It's a Jaguar (AKA Ford) so it's likely to be *F*ound *O*n *R*oad *D*ead.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

I think that it's time to bring back the old route. This was a little anticlimactic for me, although the route was still selective enough, and I still enjoyed watching it. Btw, Eurosport just announced that Cancellara is out of Paris-Roubaix as well, and I'm sure that we'll see a lot these three next weekend.

Pozatto for the win in PR. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

robdamanii said:


> Um, why would Phil tell Ballan "those are real flowers Allessandro, don't eat them"??


Ballan was on "My Strange Addiction" last season for eating silk flowers.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

robdamanii said:


> I really thought he was done on the Paterberg. Probably closed that gap on guts alone.


Yep... his whole Ronde was in the balance at that moment. That will be the memory bank moment for me.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Sylint said:


> Ballan was on "My Strange Addiction" last season for eating silk flowers.


Really? I didn't know that....(googles for video.)


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

--
double-post
--


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

robdamanii said:


> It's a Jaguar (AKA Ford) so it's likely to be *F*ound *O*n *R*oad *D*ead.


I kept waiting to see all the Sky guys come across in mixed up wheels and Nuetral service frames.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

robdamanii said:


> Really? I didn't know that....(googles for video.)


Oh yeah. True Story.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

piano said:


> I think that it's time to bring back the old route. This was a little anticlimactic for me, although the route was still selective enough, and I still enjoyed watching it. Btw, Eurosport just announced that Cancellara is out of Paris-Roubaix as well, and I'm sure that we'll see a lot these three next weekend.
> 
> Pozatto for the win in PR. :thumbsup:


Radioshack is saying collarbone. Same for Eurosport?


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

atpjunkie said:


> I wish I could have a bad day like that


That was a courageous hard-man win.


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

TerminatorX91 said:


> Meh... I've always disliked Pozzato for being a wheel sucker but in that case I didn't see anything egregious about his positioning. They raced fair and square.


it wasn't unfair. It was just giving the win to Boonen. At least if he and Ballan had tried together to exhaust him, one of those two would have stood a chance. Ballan took his responsability, Pozzato choosed to be a loser. That's how you see the difference between a man with the world champion stripes and the others.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

Sylint said:


> Oh yeah. True Story.


Please embed that.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Sylint said:


> Oh yeah. True Story.


My google fu shows you're full of poo.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Could someone please tell Balan that leading for the last three km with Boonen in tow is only a sure way to help Tom win! HELLO!! He is one of the better classics riders in the world, and towing him to the line isn't how you beat him. Did Ballan sleep through Tour of Qatar where Tom was sprinting like a fool?


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

piano said:


> I think that it's time to bring back the old route. This was a little anticlimactic for me, although the route was still selective enough, and I still enjoyed watching it. Btw, Eurosport just announced that Cancellara is out of Paris-Roubaix as well, and I'm sure that we'll see a lot these three next weekend.
> 
> Pozatto for the win in PR. :thumbsup:


I was wondering about Fabian, with the collarbone and all. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

robdamanii said:


> My google fu shows you're full of poo.



Our history together should have told you that......

*posted w TapaTalk, from the loo.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sylint said:


> Ballan was on "My Strange Addiction" last season for eating silk flowers.


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

T0mi said:


> That's how you see the difference between a man with the world champion stripes and the others.


yep :thumbsup:


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Ballan was never going to win that sprint. His only hope would've been to gap the others on the last hill, which he did. Tommeke deserved that win.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

T0mi said:


> it wasn't unfair. It was just giving the win to Boonen. At least if he and Ballan had tried together to exhaust him, one of those two would have stood a chance. Ballan took his responsability, Pozzato choosed to be a loser. That's how you see the difference between a man with the world champion stripes and the others.


Not buying it... I'm convinced Boonen would have won anyway. Ballan's jumps were feeble and desperate at best. Boonen was tired but he's the best at winning sprints after a long and exhausting race when he's healthy. Once they arrived at 2000 meters together I think Boonen had it in the bag.

I wonder how many here have ever won a sprint in long road race.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

man... watching the Sporza feed... can you imagine racing your legs off, then being grilled on live tv for 20 minutes?

Sporza Live Match Center - Ronde van Vlaanderen - Ronde van Vlaanderen


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

Creakyknees said:


> Ballan was never going to win that sprint. His only hope would've been to gap the others on the last hill, which he did. Tommeke deserved that win.


On this we agree. I don't at all buy the notion that Pozzato and Ballan could have tag teamed Boonen within 2000 meters of the finish to snatch the win from Boonen.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*always been*



T0mi said:


> it wasn't unfair. It was just giving the win to Boonen. At least if he and Ballan had tried together to exhaust him, one of those two would have stood a chance. Ballan took his responsability, Pozzato choosed to be a loser. That's how you see the difference between a man with the world champion stripes and the others.


Pippo's strategy, never risks enough

but you're not going to beat Boonen in a sprint FTW @ Flanders, Tom has 'home court advantage'


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*we call that*



TerminatorX91 said:


> Yep... his whole Ronde was in the balance at that moment. That will be the memory bank moment for me.


gritting it out
heart of a champion


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Creakyknees said:


> man... watching the Sporza feed... can you imagine racing your legs off, then being grilled on live tv for 20 minutes?
> 
> Sporza Live Match Center - Ronde van Vlaanderen - Ronde van Vlaanderen



Yeah, as long as I have a non-rebreather bag/mask and O2 set to 16psi :lol: !


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*indeed*



TerminatorX91 said:


> That was a courageous hard-man win.


which is why I love this race so much

and of note" owner of Omega Pharma FINALLY got his Ronde victory

BIG PARTY tonight


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

atpjunkie said:


> gritting it out
> heart of a champion


Yes we do.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

All three men in that breakaway worked hard. As far as Ballan's tactics, after Boonen and Pozzatto caught him, I think he knew it would be a Sprint finish (which he couldn't win) and he did what he could to make sure that their group stayed away. Ballan was the one that launched the winning move and he burned his match there. He would have been very tired from that, hurting his chances to attack two strong men working together. His chance to win was on the Paterberg and he almost pulled it off. If he and Pozzatto had dropped Boonen there (which they almost did) I think Ballan could have attacked a lone Pozzatto a couple of times and shook him to ride in alone for the win. Once Boonen caught back up to them, the race was over for Ballan and he knew it. From there, his best interest was to help that group stay away and make sure he was on the podium. I think the three of them played their cards ad perfectly as they could have and were successful of dropping the field and sealing the podium. Boonen was simply the strongest when they got to the line.

Damn good race, I say.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

thechriswebb said:


> All three men in that breakaway worked hard. As far as Ballan's tactics, after Boonen and Pozzatto caught him, I think he knew it would be a Sprint finish (which he couldn't win) and he did what he could to make sure that their group stayed away. Ballan was the one that launched the winning move and he burned his match there. He would have been very tired from that, hurting his chances to attack two strong men working together. His chance to win was on the Paterberg and he almost pulled it off. If he and Pozzatto had dropped Boonen there (which they almost did) I think Ballan could have attacked a lone Pozzatto a couple of times and shook him to ride in alone for the win. Once Boonen caught back up to them, the race was over for Ballan and he knew it. From there, his best interest was to help that group stay away and make sure he was on the podium. I think the three of them played their cards ad perfectly as they could have and were successful of dropping the field and sealing the podium. Boonen was simply the strongest when they got to the line.


This ^


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*so can we NOW*

drop all the "Boonen is over the hill" crap?


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

atpjunkie said:


> drop all the "Boonen is over the hill" crap?


Yeah but he did go over the hill today. ;-{


It's good to see his head and knee back in good shape. I read that he moved back home from Monaco... Seems like it helped.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

atpjunkie said:


> drop all the "Boonen is over the hill" crap?



Yes please.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

insane spectator crash, poor Fab, great win by Tom. next weekend won't be so exciting without Fab


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

asciibaron said:


> insane spectator crash, poor Fab, great win by Tom. next weekend won't be so exciting without Fab


Langeveld's crash was pretty nasty to watch. When will people learn: don't fvcking MOVE if you're that close to the race?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yup*



TerminatorX91 said:


> Yeah but he did go over the hill today. ;-{
> 
> 
> It's good to see his head and knee back in good shape. I read that he moved back home from Monaco... Seems like it helped.


and every Flandrian will say "Being in Monaco made Tom soft, see, he comes home and wins"


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

A lot are asking why Ballan was pulling and attacking with 2 km to go. Remember that Ballan and Pozzato are Italians and teammates most Septembers, so I think when Ballan realized he couldn't break Boonen, he was essentially pulling the train and leading out the sprint for his countryman. I have no doubt at the end of the race Pozzato made it a point to thank Ballan for his efforts at the very end.

I thought Pozzato would easily win it but if you notice the reply, on the final sprint Pozzato gets out of the saddle, then briefly sits down, then gets out of the saddle again. When you sit down like that, it typically means your legs are locking up/cramped. Boonen was a deserving victor today.

My hope is that next year the organizers will go back to the route we all know and love with the Kapelmuur and the Bosberg as the final 2 climbs. I didn't care much for the route over the last 50 klicks.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Pippo*



fornaca68 said:


> A lot are asking why Ballan was pulling and attacking with 2 km to go. Remember that Ballan and Pozzato are Italians and teammates most Septembers, so I think when Ballan realized he couldn't break Boonen, he was essentially pulling the train and leading out the sprint for his countryman. I have no doubt at the end of the race Pozzato made it a point to thank Ballan for his efforts at the very end.
> 
> I thought Pozzato would easily win it but if you notice the reply, on the final sprint Pozzato gets out of the saddle, then briefly sits down, then gets out of the saddle again. When you sit down like that, it typically means your legs are locking up/cramped. Boonen was a deserving victor today.
> 
> My hope is that next year the organizers will go back to the route we all know and love with the Kapelmuur and the Bosberg as the final 2 climbs. I didn't care much for the route over the last 50 klicks.


is/was NEVER gonna beat Boonen in a Flanders sprint, sorry, ain't gonna happen unless Boonen is taken out by a sniper


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> is/was NEVER gonna beat Boonen in a Flanders sprint, sorry, ain't gonna happen unless Boonen is taken out by a sniper


My point is that Italy's best chance to win in the final 3 km was Pozzato (not Ballan), and Ballan did his best to set up Pozzato. Boonen was clearly hurting on the last 2 climbs and even Sherwen was leaning on Pozzato to take it based on body language/angst-ridden faces, but in the final km Boonen had a good opportunity to recover with the slow down of the tempo to put on a good sprint.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

robdamanii said:


> Langeveld's crash was pretty nasty to watch. When will people learn: don't fvcking MOVE if you're that close to the race?


Egg-zac-lee!!!!


That dude/spectator didn't have to move; he was out of the way where he was. But, like a cat in the street, he wanted to get to the other side of the sidewalk. He hesitated and then jumped and his trailing leg hit the front wheel.

What kind of speed do you think he was doing?


Which reminds me; You know there will articles/reports and comments from UCI regarding lawyer lips after that collision. It was a spectacular collision.!


----------



## tazzmacd (Feb 24, 2012)

Anybody know what site will allow a feed to Canada? Tried to find one but most were being blocked from a live stream to Canada.

Thanks


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey guys - THANKS for the live thread. To me this was the best live coverage on the web! 

Poor FC, victimized by the insanity (and possibly poor race organization?). Hate to see someone downed in the feed zone - that's neutral, man....

F'n team cars - there's got to be a review and some sort of action taken on that.



fornaca68 said:


> My hope is that next year the organizers will go back to the route we all know and love with the Kapelmuur and the Bosberg as the final 2 climbs. I didn't care much for the route over the last 50 klicks.


+1, I didn't like the route change. At least there were no tacks on the road!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*it's true*



fornaca68 said:


> My point is that Italy's best chance to win in the final 3 km was Pozzato (not Ballan), and Ballan did his best to set up Pozzato. Boonen was clearly hurting on the last 2 climbs and even Sherwen was leaning on Pozzato to take it based on body language/angst-ridden faces, but in the final km Boonen had a good opportunity to recover with the slow down of the tempo to put on a good sprint.


Boonen was suffering but Italy's best chance was Pozzato over the top of Ballan @ the Paterburg. Neither Italian had a chance in a 3 man sprint. Ballan shot his wad @ the Paterburg, Boonen was cooked, that was Pippo's time to go. Sadly Pippo either lacked the legs or the instinct. To allow Boonen to recover and hang on sealed their fate. Smart of Ballan to pedal on and guarantee his place on the podium. Had they got cute the pack may have caught them and they'd have had nothing to show for it at all. Sometimes finishing 3rd is as good as you'll get, Ballan chose wisely.


----------



## F45 (Nov 25, 2010)

The spectator crash was the most interesting part of the race. With Cancellara out, the weather just atrocious, and the wide finishing straight, this Flanders didn't look unique from other races.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

F45 said:


> The spectator crash was the most interesting part of the race. With Cancellara out, the weather just atrocious, and the wide finishing straight, this Flanders didn't look unique from other races.


what are you smoking ? The race was exciting, I didn't miss cancellara at all during the last 50Km.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Pozzato and Ballan should have ganged up on Boonen to ensure an Italian win. Water bottle in the spokes, whatever it took. VV Italia!


----------



## F45 (Nov 25, 2010)

Salsa_Lover said:


> what are you smoking ? The race was exciting, I didn't miss cancellara at all during the last 50Km.


Whatever! I got up at 5:30am CST and watched the race live until the finish at 9:30. It was the most boring classic I've seen in recent memory.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

after ballan, pippo and boonen made the break, they had to work together to get the distance between them and the group. if fabian had been with them, it would have been the same. in fact, fc has been blamed for leading the work in a break and sacrificing his chances to win. his response is basically, "if i dont work, we will be caught." pretty much the thought that his chances are better being tired with 3 others rather than not-so-tired with 25 riders. once he started blaming other in the break for not working, fans started to turn against him a bit.

i mentioned it while it was hapening, but if that final climb was slightly longer boonen would have been cooked and left to crest that hill alone. that was ballan and pippos best chance to drive boonen out of the race. once they crested together, boonen was actually a bike length or two back, they needed to stick together.

ballan and pippo did there best to keep boonen out front, but they seemed to share the load equally. not sure what the numbers are on that. regardless, once they hit 7k they kept boonen in the middle, which is what they needed to do. not sure how they could have beat him, honestly. they would have had to one-two punch him over and over again after they got the :50 lead. ballan tried a bit, but it was too late. 


biggest losers? radio shack. losing cancellera will hurt them now, and possibly in le tour as well. he is usually a great race reader and leader.

second biggest loser? trek. those mechanicals may not have been frame-related, but after their huge unveil late last week, all eyes were on The Bike, not so much The Rider.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

F45 said:


> Whatever! I got up at 5:30am CST and watched the race live until the finish at 9:30. It was the most boring classic I've seen in recent memory.



Wow! To each, his own I guess.


I thought the last 50km was pretty awesome. Maybe because I'm a nOOB. :shrugs:


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Bill2 said:


> Pozzato and Ballan should have ganged up on Boonen to ensure an Italian win. Water bottle in the spokes, whatever it took. VV Italia!



I have to admit; I thought if maybe one of them 'accidentally' crashed in to him, that might slow him down  !


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

F45 said:


> Whatever! I got up at 5:30am CST and watched the race live until the finish at 9:30. It was the most boring classic I've seen in recent memory.


I want the Muur back but I hardly found it to be boring.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

F45 said:


> Whatever! I got up at 5:30am CST and watched the race live until the finish at 9:30. It was the most boring classic I've seen in recent memory.


If Fabian hadn't crashed, most probably he would have gone on a solo break full gas and won while the whole bunch looked at each other, or as a second more plausible option, 2 or 3 "foot soldiers" would have closed the gap to him and would wheelsucked him to the finish line where one of them would have beaten him. Then you would have had the usual complaints about people working to make him lose... und so weiter....

Now those two endings would have been boring IMHO


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Man. I just read FC has a triple break in his clavicle :eek6: !


Big-time ouch and possibly longer than usual recovery.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*that would have been smart*



Bill2 said:


> Pozzato and Ballan should have ganged up on Boonen to ensure an Italian win. Water bottle in the spokes, whatever it took. VV Italia!


and both would have left Flanders in body bags


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> Boonen was cooked, that was Pippo's time to go. Sadly Pippo either lacked the legs or the instinct. To allow Boonen to recover and hang on sealed their fate.


Tactically I agree. But I don't recall Pozzato in his entire pro career ever attacking from 7 or 8 km out and TT his way to the finish solo -- the way Boonen did in 2005 for his first Ronde win when he attacked with about 8 km to go out of a 4- or 5-man group that contained Peter Van Petegem after the Bosberg. Pozzato needs to start riding like a champion and try to ride away, not do the cat-and-mouse crap with a couple of riders going under the red kite. I agree he could have stuck the knife in Boonen at the top of that last climb. But maybe his DS was telling him in his ear to keep Boonen with him because Boonen had the look of a fried racer and leverage Boonen and Ballan against the wind. 

Who knows.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I wasnt rooting for Cancellara at all, as I've been irritated of late with his verbal quips. I wouldn't wish that on anyone though. All of that aside, he is a gifted athlete who deserves his place as a favorite in the mix at these races and the classics are made greater with him there. I wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

fornaca68 said:


> Tactically I agree. But I don't recall Pozzato in his entire pro career ever attacking from 7 or 8 km out and TT his way to the finish solo -- the way Boonen did in 2005 for his first Ronde win when he attacked with about 8 km to go out of a 4- or 5-man group that contained Peter Van Petegem after the Bosberg. Pozzato needs to start riding like a champion and try to ride away, not do the cat-and-mouse crap with a couple of riders going under the red kite. I agree he could have stuck the knife in Boonen at the top of that last climb. But maybe his DS was telling him in his ear to keep Boonen with him because Boonen had the look of a fried racer and leverage Boonen and Ballan against the wind.
> 
> Who knows.


There are many ways for a champion to win a race and the bludgeoning attack a la Cancellara is not the only way to think like a champion.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

cda 455 said:


> Man. I just read FC has a triple break in his clavicle :eek6: !
> 
> 
> Big-time ouch and possibly longer than usual recovery.


Didn't Lance have something like that late in his career? Don't remember the details but he was racing again fairly soon after. Hope Fabian can come back quick as well.


----------



## cy1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Anyone catch that little post race skirmish between the Lampre rider and the guy in the red jacket at ~ 1:54 mark? I wonder that what was all about.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for the race analysis everyone. 

cy1, the security guard stepped on the Lampre rider's bicycle, apparently.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

atpjunkie said:


> Sadly Pippo either lacked the legs or the instinct


Bear in mind Pozzato just had shoulder surgery...maybe it hurts like hell just riding the bike, never mind racing.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Bill2 said:


> Didn't Lance have something like that late in his career? Don't remember the details but he was racing again fairly soon after. Hope Fabian can come back quick as well.


He would be healed on time for the TDF and the Olympics, but will miss a lot of training racing time and form.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*if Boonen looks fried*



fornaca68 said:


> Tactically I agree. But I don't recall Pozzato in his entire pro career ever attacking from 7 or 8 km out and TT his way to the finish solo -- the way Boonen did in 2005 for his first Ronde win when he attacked with about 8 km to go out of a 4- or 5-man group that contained Peter Van Petegem after the Bosberg. Pozzato needs to start riding like a champion and try to ride away, not do the cat-and-mouse crap with a couple of riders going under the red kite. I agree he could have stuck the knife in Boonen at the top of that last climb. But maybe his DS was telling him in his ear to keep Boonen with him because Boonen had the look of a fried racer and leverage Boonen and Ballan against the wind.
> 
> Who knows.


you attack, simple. The only reason you shouldn't is if you couldn't

Pozzato snuck away @ MSR while Boonen had everyone's attention and rode for Pippo like a great team mate
Pippo has never had the attack mentality, he's a wheelsuck, wait and see rider which is why he rarely winds the big one

There's no way a DS would tell a rider to keep Boonen around

Boonen won in 05 with an unexpected ballsy move when PVP was in a similar state as Boonen was this year. PVP couldn't chase, everyone else lacked the guts and Tom soloed to victory. The reason he did was eveyone expected he'd wait for a sprint he knew his biggest threat was gassed and he rolled the dice. Pippo didn't take that chance today


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

atpjunkie said:


> you attack, simple. The only reason you shouldn't is if you couldn't
> 
> Pozzato snuck away @ MSR while Boonen had everyone's attention and rode for Pippo like a great team mate
> Pippo has never had the attack mentality, he's a wheelsuck, wait and see rider which is why he rarely winds the big one
> ...


If Pozzato was going to make a move today he probably had to do it coming immediately off of the Paterberg when Boonen legs were rubbery. From that point on his chances of getting away or doing anything to defeat Boonen's sprint evaporated away with every passing kilometer as they got closer to the finish.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

atpjunkie said:


> you attack, simple. The only reason you shouldn't is if you couldn't
> 
> Pozzato snuck away @ MSR while Boonen had everyone's attention and rode for Pippo like a great team mate
> *Pippo has never had the attack mentality, he's a wheelsuck, wait and see rider which is why he rarely winds the big one*
> ...


Pippo said it before the race on the Rai Sport Due interview

"Cancellara is the individual Favorite and Quick Step the team favorite, my goal is to stay just behind them and see what they do and if there is an opportunity jump on it"

well he did that, jumped on the opportunity and appeared on the picture at the end.... alas not in the first spot, you need to have the winner mentality for that.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Great race. Those last three circuits certainly ground everyone into dust. Boonen showed everyone why he has world champion bars on his jersey.

Sagan will be a beast if he gets smarter tactically, someone should hire Zabel to mentor the kid.


----------



## bmurphy (May 27, 2006)

*I gave up...*



tazzmacd said:


> Anybody know what site will allow a feed to Canada? Tried to find one but most were being blocked from a live stream to Canada.
> 
> Thanks


and just subscribed to Cycling.tv for the next three months. This was such a good race I feel like I got my money's worth already!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

AJL said:


> Great race. Those last three circuits certainly ground everyone into dust. Boonen showed everyone why he has world champion bars on his jersey.
> 
> Sagan will be a beast if he gets smarter tactically, someone should hire Zabel to mentor the kid.


While he does pull too much on the front, I don't think he had a choice but to go solo and try to catch the front trio today.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey, a win is a win. Sean Kelly took Milan-San Remo late is his carreer just by out-witting Moreno Argentin, claiming he was too tired to pull in the last few km of their 2 man break. Then he nicely pipped him at the line. It's professional cycling, you're paid to win.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Apparently Tom's trouble on the last climb was due to being overgeared. His bike wasn't shifting properly and he couldn't use his smaller gears.


----------

